# Contour Sander



## stansoph (Dec 16, 2007)

Anyone have or use one of these; or is it something in the toolbox to taking up space?


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Never used one, here is a link for those who don't know anything about them. http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...com2froogle-_-product_feed-_-D25X-_-100609309


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

Never used one, but could see how it would be useful. I wouldn't keep it in my tool bag though. I would keep it in the "I'll use this someday, but not everyday" toolbox in my basement.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

Have a FEIN Don't use it very often. but when I do it is the ticket. over the years have used more of the tools that you can get with it just as much.


----------



## EricTheHandyman (Jan 29, 2008)

I have a Dremel contour sander. Not a pro quality tool but it works great for the 3 times a year I need it. The profiles are nice for sanding window frames & raised panel doors.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Have a FEIN Don't use it very often. but when I do it is the ticket. over the years have used more of the tools that you can get with it just as much.


I've seen them. Do you find it worth the cost? (Am a tool junkie that needs little justification)


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

The saw blade is high on my list.I have cut subfloor off at the cabints. To lay new subfloor. Sawing epoxy wood filler for rebuilding window parts The only tool that has been a disapointment is the little finger sanding pad. they make to much heat and fall apart.


----------

